# Vent Fans



## Michael Morse (May 10, 2005)

We're getting a new 26RKS.

We'd like to mod the main cabin vent with a fan. Which would you recommend?
We're considering the Fantastic Fan, MaxxFan complete ventilation system, MaxxFan All Weather ventilator, and PolarAire.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Did you catch this?
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4283


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Did you catch this?
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4283
> [snapback]43080[/snapback]​


SCRIB -- actually those are non fanned / non powered vents.... but good catch...

with that said .. my brother has a MaxxVent complee ventilation system -- he simply loves it... bu to me i prefer to be able to get good fresh air out of the vents...

just curious why you think you need one??...

with me its air coniditioner or keep the windows open... the fans are pretty expensive -- think he paid almost 200....also my brothers fan is a little loud -- but it sucks up the smoke (he likes cigars .. but you can tell its running.... maybe its just his trailer .. but I think he gets allot more out of just opening the windows compaed to having that fan on....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I put the MaxxAire on my previous Outback, the one without the thermostat and it worked great. I have one high power fan now in the garage portion but plan to add another MaxxAire fan. I often want the draw of the air without the AC running. With one of these running and a cracked window you can enjoy the breeze without a loud fan running.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I just installed 2 regular Maxxair covers over my front bedroom vent and the bathroom vent. I also installed a Maxxair Turbo Max fan over the vent in the kitchen/living area just behind the A/C unit. The Turbo Max moves a lot of air and one of the reasons that I chose that fan is that the actual fan is on the roof and not in the vent opening. Because of this I find that it is a little quieter. Another good thing is Camping world has the one with the thermostat and reversible motor on sale right now for 199.00.









Chris


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

... and the 'economy' without a thermostat is down to $159.00 now too.

Time to go shopping!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now you guys are stirring me up! I love fans!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TurboMaxx installed in the bath. Regular MaxxAir's on the other two vents. We camp where it is cold and rains a lot and opening just the protected window (the side not getting rained on) does not allow for cross ventilation.

Set the TurboMaxx on low and crack open the other roof vents and in no time odors and moisture are vacuumed out of the trailer. With the fan in the bathroom 9actually on the roof over the bathroom) and the door closed (there is a 2 1/2" gap at the bottom) you can not hear the fan.

BTW - Do not flush with the fan running and no other vents or windows open!!!! You will not like what happens.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have the turbo fan in the main cabin plus to vent covers in the bath and bunk house. I like using the fan to help in ventilation. Keeps the air moving.

Jared


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> TurboMaxx installed in the bath. Regular MaxxAir's on the other two vents. We camp where it is cold and rains a lot and opening just the protected window (the side not getting rained on) does not allow for cross ventilation.
> 
> Set the TurboMaxx on low and crack open the other roof vents and in no time odors and moisture are vacuumed out of the trailer. With the fan in the bathroom 9actually on the roof over the bathroom) and the door closed (there is a 2 1/2" gap at the bottom) you can not hear the fan.
> 
> ...


The suspense is killing me, what happens????

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Smells like.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll pass on that one









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Smells like.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the G rated answer but to be sure you really get an understanding of the situation just think of the reverse air flow from the bowels of the black tank as something you do not want to happen. Especially when you are in the flush position!!!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll add my positive review of the MaxxAir "TurboMaxx" fan to the mix. I just installed mine in the bathroom vent last weekend and am very pleased with the amount of air and low noise. Like somebody mentioned previously, in the Pacific Northwest you end up doing a significant amount of camping in the rain, so it will be nice to be able to ventilate easily no matter how hard it is pouring outside.

Hadn't thought of the "flush problem" though, that's pretty funny...









Chet.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

This is the first mod DW and myself were going to do when we pick up trailer. We decided this when we first joined forum and read all your posts and comments.

But now I'm confused.







Would those in the know please explain:

Fanlink

What's the difference between the Maxifan Vent/Fan system and the TurboMAX Ceiling Fan/Vent system? are they used for different applications?

_Dave_


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scootrd said:


> This is the first mod DW and myself were going to do when we pick up trailer. We decided this when we first joined forum and read all your posts and comments.
> 
> But now I'm confused.Â
> 
> ...


I looked at your link and did not see a listing for the Maxifan Vent/Fan but that may just be a typo. The covers shown as *MaxxFan* are add on automatic covers with internal vent fan. This fan is mounted directly in the opening.

The *TurboMaxx* fan is mounted outside the trailer on the roof and does not have any automatic open/close features. It should be slightly less noisy as it is mounted outside.

So the biggest differences are the

*MaxxFan* has a low profile, inside fan and automatic vents
*TurboMaxx* has outside fan and should be less noisy.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Scootrd said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first mod DW and myself were going to do when we pick up trailer. We decided this when we first joined forum and read all your posts and comments.
> ...


Hi CamperAndy , 
yes I typo'ed I meant Maxxfan,

When you select the link, I was trying understand the differences between 
the 4th product from top the maxxfan vent / fan "system" is 249.00 
with 
the 6th product from the top the turbomaxx 1200T being discussed is 199.00.

Does the 199.00 turbomaxx require any additional coverings?

Are there any other advantages of one over the other besides what you have already pointed out?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scootrd said:


> Hi CamperAndy ,
> yes I typo'ed I meant Maxxfan,
> 
> When you select the link, I was trying understand the differences between
> ...


The TurboMaxx is complete nothing extra needed.

As far as advantages beyond what I mentioned before? There are none that I can really think of (other then the TurboMaxx is currently on sale for 20% off) but there may be others that see something I don't. The advantages or disadvantages come down to personal preference.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

CamperAndy

I was a bit more curious so I called Camperworld.

Aside from what was already mentioned The parts guy said the TurboMaxx has a hardshell which allows you to run the fan while moving down the road though its higher profile.

The lower Profile MAXXfan vent system has a less durable cover and does not allow you to run down the road with it operating in the open position.

Was wondering if anyone on forum can verify his statement?
And I guess this prompts a second question:
why would moving down the road with fan running be of importance, or a selling feature?

_Dave_


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave I often ran the fan for a couple of reasons. First our dog rides in the trailer so keeping the vents open and the fan running helps to keep the camper cool for him. The second is to run if after a dump station visit, since we often use a Johnny Chock to open the toilet during a flush the vent helps vacate any odors. Finally when we get to the campground the camper is cool and not stuffy from storage.

The other nice feature of the TurboMaxx fans is the fan motor is outside the camper, the others I'm pretty sure on inside and thus a bit louder. Installation of the TurboMaxx doesn't require removing the old fan housing and the other one does, meaning you have to reseal the roof around the vent if I am correct. The install of my previous TurboMaxx was a breeze.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I had a fantastic fan on my last camper and I think it pulled air a little better than the TurboMaxx I have now. The only problem was that you could not run it in the rain. The TurboMaxx advantages outweighed the fantastic for me in this trailer.


----------

